# 034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Motorsports Engine And Transmission Mounts!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

https://store.034motorsport.com/motorsport-engine-transmission-mount-pair-audi-8v-8v5-a3-s3-8s-tt-tts-vw-mk7-golf-gti-r.html











034Motorsport's Motorsport Mounts for Volkswagen Mk7 Golf/GTI/R and Audi 8V/8V.5 A3/S3 & 8S TT/TTS models are are the new standard in track performance. These mounts are designed with ultimate performance in mind, and manufactured from billet aluminum and high-durometer rubber, making them virtually indestructible, while maintaining better ride characteristics than polyurethane alternatives. These mounts have a lifetime guarantee regardless of power level applied and type of track racing they are used for.​
034Motorsport's Motorsport Mounts for Volkswagen Mk7 Golf/GTI/R and Audi 8V/8V.5 A3/S3 & 8S TT/TTS models are are the new standard in track performance. These mounts are designed with ultimate performance in mind, and manufactured from billet aluminum and high-durometer rubber, making them virtually indestructible, while maintaining better ride characteristics than polyurethane alternatives. These mounts have a lifetime guarantee regardless of power level applied and type of track racing they are used for.








Motorsport Mounts are void-free and fluid-free, eliminating the slop associated with the factory engine/transmission mounts, and are designed to be completely rebuildable with replaceable rubber bushings. These extreme-duty mounts will increase noise, vibration, and harshness (NVH) transfer into the cabin, as they are designed to drastically reduce engine movement compared to the factory parts.








HIGH-DUROMETER RUBBER VS. POLYURETHANE:
Density Line Mounts are manufactured from high-durometer rubber instead of polyurethane for a number of reasons. While vulcanized rubber mounts are more expensive to prototype due to increased complexity of manufacturing and high initial tooling costs, rubber is inherently better than polyurethane as a damping medium for mounts and bushings.

Rubber is able to deal with stress under both tension and compression, while polyurethane mounts rely on the damping medium to be effective only under compression. Rubber is also excellent in shear, where polyurethane is ineffective, making it ideal for applications that apply a shear force to the bushing during articulation. Rubber does not pack and wear like polyurethane does, which ultimately results in a long-lasting part with consistent performance.

FEATURES:
Manufactured from 6061-T6 Billet Aluminum
Extreme-Duty for the Most Punishing Racing Applications
Great Solution for Excessive Power Levels
Replaceable 65 Durometer Rubber Bushings with Void-Free Construction
Virtually Indestructable
Lifetime Warranty
Reduced Drivetrain Slop
Decreased Engine Movement Under Load
More Direct Power Transfer
Improved Shifting Feel
Complete Drop-In Replacement of Factory Engine/Transmission Mounts
Sold in Pairs

Available on our website today! https://store.034motorsport.com/motorsport-engine-transmission-mount-pair-audi-8v-8v5-a3-s3-8s-tt-tts-vw-mk7-golf-gti-r.html


----------

